

The road to my first sale - kevbam
http://propagandaposterstore.com/the-road-to-my-first-sale/

======
ronaldsvilcins
Yes, really interesting! And Good Luck!!

------
kevbam
Thanks Joey, I appreciate the comment. I hope this can be of use to you in the
future.

------
joeytom
Interesting read, thank you for sharing. Some really useful information in
there.

